# Jotul 118 side panel question



## BillCT (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a 118 which I bought new 25-30 years ago, that has a cracked side panel, not the burn plate but the stove side itself. This is the model with the scene on the side.  I bought a brand new panel from a stove shop, he claimed he had some left over stock or something.  So I took the stove all apart, cleaned off all the old furnace cement bought new cement, bolts etc. and decided to dry fit the parts just to make sure and low and behold the new panel is different; it's much thicker and the hold down flanges where it's bolted to the base are in slightly different locations.
This has only two flanges for the burn plates so it resembles a non UL type. The seller calims his panel is original and my stove is a Japanese knock off.  I bought this stove from an authorized Jotul dealer who was pretty well known at the time and I believe still around today.

Can anyone shed some light on this problem?  There's no way this new panel will fit.

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2012)

Does your stove say Jotul on the door and have the Norwegian wood burner's prayer in Norwegian above the door like this? If so, I think you are probably correct.


----------



## BillCT (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi.  

Yes it looks exactly like your picture.  I really like the stove, I was going to reinstall it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2012)

It sounds like you need a pre-UL side panel.


----------



## BillCT (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you know for sure if the pre UL ones were thinner?  The different mounting locations might be on purpose to prevent people from mixing them on the same stove.


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2012)

No, sorry not for sure. But I think if you call Woodman's Parts Plus in NH or Preston Trading Post in CT they may be able to set the record straight for you. 

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/
http://www.prestontradingpost.com/


----------



## BillCT (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the contact info, I'll give them a call.

Bill


----------

